# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج خاص للمنازل .. لان النت دخل كل بيت .. وهو وقف لله تعالي .. ودعاءك لصاحبه‎

## عشقي القران

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا يخفى عليكم ان الكمبيوتر غزا بيوتنا واصبح من ضرورات حياتنا .. ووصل الى غرف نوم ابناءنا وبناتنا .. وحمل معه الغث والسمين .. الصالح والطالح..  



وقد ارق هذا الأمر مضاجع الكثير من الاباء حتى غير المسلمين منهم.. خصوصاً إذا اخذنا في الاعتبار ان خبرة الاولاد والبنات بهذا العالم الجديد تفوق خبرة الاباء والامهات
وتبارت كثير من الشركات لانتاج الكثير من برامج الفلتره المعروفه والتى غالباً ما تسعى للربح المادي...
واليوم نزف لكل أب وأم يريدان أن يناموا قريري العين وأبناءهم أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر.. 



ويغادرالأب بيته مطمئن البال .. 



برنامج مجاني صمم بأيدي متوضئة وأفئدة تتحرق حرصاً على ابناء المسلمين من ان تتلوث أخلاقهم بسموم الانترنت 




يحجب عدد هائل من المواقع الاباحية الصريحه وتلك التى تحتوي على كل الكلمات المستهجنه.. 
مع امكانية تحديد مواقيت الدخول على النت .. 




وحجم البرنامج صغير ومخفي ولا يمكن لغير صاحب الصلاحيه حذفة او تغيير خصائصه...
كما يمكن مراجعة جميع المواقع التي تم الدخول عليها.. وخصائص اخرى اترك استكشافها لكم

المصممون لا يريدون سوى الدعاء 




جربوا البرنامج ..... 



وساعدوا على نشره..... 



وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى 




حتى لو لم يعجبك أخبرغيرك 



واليكم الرابط 





http://www.computer-e-technologies.co.uk/kp.html

----------


## اشراقات

بارك الله فيكم

----------

